# Question on using hog panels for wine rack



## olusteebus (Aug 18, 2015)

Could I make hog panel racks in tandem, like a rack in front of another rack. Would it be easy enough to reach throug the front rack to place or retrieve abottle in the back rack?


----------



## Kraffty (Aug 18, 2015)

Don't see why not, sounds like an engineering problem more than anything. Would you use 4 panels or 3 panels with the center one used as a common, maybe the necks rest on it?
Mike


----------



## olusteebus (Aug 18, 2015)

Four panels leaving enough space so they don't touch. But then again, I may want the front bottle to touch the back one. I could be wrong but it seems I could get about 280 or so bottles in a relative small area.


----------



## Mismost (Aug 18, 2015)

funny you should post this idea! I just joined up to look for this very topic.

I am mocking up a cattle panel rack using a panel with 4"x4" grid. Looking at spacing two panels 8" apart, fastened to 2x4 frames...with a longer base member for stability. The panels themselves are strong enough to easily support themselves and the wine bottles. Pretty simple, pretty cheap, very functional.

There is another thread here that shows a picture similar to what I am making. Except I will be using 2x4's as a "face frames" surrounding the panels...simply because I want to stain and finish the wood. 

Why cattle panels? because they are just leaning against the barn, may as well use them!


----------



## Beccathegreat (Aug 18, 2015)

*Saw this yesterday*

Seems like it's a pretty similar concept. http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42439


----------



## Mismost (Aug 18, 2015)

Beccathegreat said:


> Seems like it's a pretty similar concept. http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42439



Yes, that is the one. 

Mine will have "picture frames" around the cattle panels and a solid shelf for the top.


----------



## olusteebus (Aug 19, 2015)

Beccathegreat said:


> Seems like it's a pretty similar concept. http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42439



That is basically what I plan but I want two of them, one in front of the other. The front bottle will be stopped from going back by touching the back bottle which will be against the wall. That way, I will be getting twice the number of bottles in the same wall space as just one rack.


----------



## bchilders (Aug 19, 2015)

olusteebus said:


> That is basically what I plan but I want two of them, one in front of the other. The front bottle will be stopped from going back by touching the back bottle which will be against the wall. That way, I will be getting twice the number of bottles in the same wall space as just one rack.



Sounds like a great idea, please post pics, maybe some stepping through the process


----------

